# Upscale Model Engine



## Jmccrack (Oct 25, 2015)

Just wondering about upsizing a beam engine. I downloaded plans for "Gerrys Beam Engine". I would like to make it bigger by 50%. Is it as simple as adding 50% to everything.


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 25, 2015)

Pretty much with the warning that structural items might need to be
increased a bit more as the power will go up by more than double.
So pay attention to things like pressure fittings, head studs and stuff
like that.

Keep us posted on your progress!!

Pete


----------



## deverett (Oct 26, 2015)

Materials/fixings may not scale up exactly by 50% so take the nearest equivalent and adjust as required, bearing in mind what 10k Pete said, although power is not likely to be huge in these types of models.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## bazmak (Oct 26, 2015)

Most important,dont forget to upscale all dims.Its not too critical so you can round unimportant dims to suit,more important is to adjust sizes of bores and threads to suit tooling and std bolts etc.Can get complicated if you dont keep track.Regards barry


----------



## kvom (Oct 26, 2015)

I upsized both Rupinow's beam engine and the Paddleducks engine with no problems.  Had a major problem with doing the 3-cylinder CO2 engine 300%.


----------



## Bronzewing (Oct 27, 2015)

One thing to remember when scaling drawings. If the length is doubled the areas are squared and the volume is cubed.
The way I remember it is if you have a cube that has 1" long faces, the area of a face is 1sq inch and the volume is 1 cu inch. When you increase the length of the sides to 2" the area of the face is now 4 sq ins and the volume is 8 cu in. These ratios are what bites performance when scaling down full size engines as we can't scale air molecules
So as described above pressures and forces jump a lot more than double. 

Still a fun thing to do


----------

